# Hello



## tomas1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well by the way i´m new at the forum hello to everyone, just wanted some advices beside my veterinarian

This is chocolate, i adopted him he is 1year and a half maybe, his teeths arent tottally out and he was very skinny almost, 14kg american stafforshire, i´m feeding him up i´ve had dogs before and i love them a lot, like a family member but this case is the hardest ive had lets hope he recovers well the first day i pick him up he couldnt almost walk by his self but he is full of life and is getting well

first days

























now


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for adopting him! He already looks a lot better and happier! What are you currently feeding him?


----------



## tomas1 (Mar 23, 2010)

eukanuba rottweiler


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The "breed specific" formulas are just marketing and really don't offer anything special. Eukanuba is really not the best of foods out there. Are you at all interested in finding a better food for him?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww he looks like a sweetie, poor guy! I agree with danemama that breed-specific foods are just an expensive marketing gimmick and Eukanuba really isn't a very high quality food, especially for the price. Any reason why you chose that brand in particular? 

Glad to see he's found a good home and putting weight on!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Kudos to you on adopting this sweetie! 
Please do consider other alternatives in feeding other than Eukanuba! Not the best quality out there! So many others like wellness, evo, orijen, fromm, merrick well just to name a few out there! He looks just so much better the end photo! Great looking dog! again Kudos to you! And to your new sweetie!:smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Aww thanks for rescuing!

I bet this guy is going to look great in no time.


----------



## tomas1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Not any reason why i bought eukanuba, just seemed nice at the pet shops there was anf ive used before and my dogs really likes it, but ive tryed the eukanuba rottweiler because it says its full of proteins and if its thought for a rotteweiler that eats 500gr-600 my dog need to recover his weight .

yes spookychick hes already looking nice


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

He's looking GREATTTTTTTTTTTT!
Marketing is a big thing with foods like Purina ,pedigree, Baneful, Iams, which manufactures Eukanunba just all those TV ads makes you think these are good foods and they are not really good for the pups its all eye candy great looking bags popular among the show dog crowd how could it be bad haha! That's one of the reasons I use to buy foods is how cute the bags were, how could I not trust the company! But I learned reading ingredients, the nutrition labels. Then I started to make much better choices! I have been there with buyingnot so great of food with the marketing tactics! Those dog food comapnies are good at making us think they are great when they are not so good!
You can find some decent foods though in Eukanubas price range! Look at Wellness and Fromm. I am right now feeding mine Evo where I just had wellness core in my rotation. My dogs are doing great on it!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think Tomas probably doesent live in U.S, which means there really arent a lot of options when it comes to decent food. 

I think you can get Taste of the Wild overseas in UK as well as Orijen/Acana.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I think Tomas probably doesent live in U.S, which means there really arent a lot of options when it comes to decent food.
> 
> I think you can get Taste of the Wild overseas in UK as well as Orijen/Acana.


Oh darn~ I didnt know he was overseas! Maybe he could order from someplace then you know mail order.


----------



## tomas1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey, i´m from venezuela, but i live now in spain, there are plenty brands of food i can buy, actually yesterday bought the hills puppy large breeds, his around a year and some months his teeths arent still out completly he is lucky to be in a new family cheers ill post a pic when he became healthy, he might want a gf some day hahaha


----------



## tomas1 (Mar 23, 2010)

By the way,wich brand of food do you prefer most? no one told me at the end


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I like Orijen the best! But I do switch in my rotation of foods. I was just on wellness core and right now Evo. I have though used different foods. Like Fromm, BG Merrik, CN, Innova Evo, Artemis, Wellness 5 grain, hmmmm cant think of whatever else. I also right now have canned BG tripe and EVO turkey chicken. My dogs love the canned trippet (all the kinds 3) also. But pretty much I rotate!

I am from Illinois so this has nothing to do with dog food our favorite team is The White Sox! Isn't Ozzie Guillen from Venezuela? He's a great manager! We are waiting for another 2005 repeat!Gee I hope I am right where he's from ugh!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

That is awesome that you are saving this boys life! :smile: What a lucky boy!

Back in college I too rescued a starving female Rottweiler. She was chained to a tree next door to me. She was just as thin as your boy (I could see every bone in her body) and covered in ticks. One look into her eyes and I knew I had to do something. Once I noticed her in the backyard I went over and asked the people living there if I could have her. To my surprize they agreed. While in my care she gained 40 pounds and turned into the sweetest Rottie ever. From skin and bone she turned into a gorgeous, happy Rottie full of life....she just came alive.

It is so rewarding to save a dogs life and to see the transformation. I would do it again if ever put in the same situation. :smile:

As far as good foods go, I would look at the dry and canned food section of the forum. At the top there is a thread titled the five best dog foods. Read through it and see if you can get any of those brands. :smile: Let us know...


----------



## tomas1 (Mar 23, 2010)

these are my other dogs, they are all less dog and more human that i could imagine ever hahah enjoy

Bora - the all crazy rott-








Gorda - the street queen








Shoko- 24/7 hungry dont blame him he is al ready at 22kg thats all bones, head, and the engine, because he was 16kg only cant imagine how he was 2 weeks ago


----------



## tomas1 (Mar 23, 2010)

24.40kg and counting


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Wonderful job Tomas!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You are awesome Tomas. The world needs more people like you.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Amazing difference. You said you've only had him for 2 weeks?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

He looks awesome!! Great job!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## tomas1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey, he want to chat on the forum too but he cant type he is alife and 25,8kg right now he says hello to yall

YouTube - Chuni choco ya ladra!!!!


----------

